# on a budget ?



## bs motorsports (Aug 23, 2006)

Will the 04 or 05+ automatic pull a 2nd gear scratch or 3rd gear scratch???

If not then what would be the minimum needed to do it at least the 2nd gear scratch everytime???

Would a cai and tuner pull it off or whould you need more???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Turn off TC.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Turn off TC.


:agree


----------

